# need info about Rivarossi Blue Goose locomotive



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I just unboxed my sons new Rivarossi-Santa Fe-Hudson 4-6-4-Blue Goose. It was strange that, it wasn't equipped with a knuckle coupler on the rear of the tender nor did it come with a packed knuckle. Anyway, I noticed that the tender is equipped with metal wheels and pickup wipers. Obviously this is for powering an accessory in the tender but, I'm not sure what accessories in general or is it just universal. The schematics and parts list is written in italian or something I suppose. Just wondering if anybody had any knowledge on this locomotive, and maybe a good idea on a good DC sound module for it, thanx folks.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

How new in new? My 1995 model of PM Berk 1225 came with horn hooks also. A lot of Rivarossi locomotives used the tender to complete the power circuit.

Kadee does have instructions on how and what coupler you use in the converstion. The Blue Goose is a nice looking loco.

I installed a Soundtraxx Heavy Steam Tsunami decoder and speaker in the tender of the Berk.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Knuckles are a matter of choice just add what you need. My old one needs the tender for pickup to run. The drawbar has a spring against it.

This may help.


Eye Candy


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

yes the tender wheel pickups ,power the loco put a kadee knuckler coupler on it


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

T-man

That's a good looking loco...

Don't think I've ever seen that Santa Fe
paint scheme...I like it...but would
the rivet counters approve?

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The SF did use a "Blue Goose" I saw it in video once. Here is more info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATSF_3460_class


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

yep it was a 1 off , i wanted one till i zeroed in on modeling union pacific


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

DonR said:


> T-man
> 
> That's a good looking loco...
> 
> ...


Who cares? Ha! Pete


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I see, after reading T-Man's reply and closer inspection of sons Blue Goose. I noticed the trail from the wipers up through the tender/loco coupling mechanism, with the spring and stuff. I don't guess I'm gonna do sound for him right now, he's just learning about layout construction, scenery, structures and other basics. Once we get his layout operational I'll bolt on a kadee knuckle so he can run the Blue Goose. Right now it's safely boxed on his display shelf with the rest of his steam team. Thanx for the info on that you guys. Don't forget, I hand build everything, fix everything, refurbish everything, customize everything, etc.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=190587#post190587


----------

